# Deploquer ipad



## Adahbaoui (3 Juin 2014)

ipad mais il sa march pas il me demander de entrée idetifient ICLOUD et mot de passe aidez mois svp


----------



## Madalvée (3 Juin 2014)

Déploquer, c'est débloquer ou enlever des pattes d'un plouc ?


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2014)

Adahbaoui a dit:


> ipad mais il sa march pas il me demander de entrée idetifient ICLOUD et mot de passe aidez mois svp



Il est à qui cet iPad ?

C'est pourtant clair, pas d'identifiant iCloud tu restes à la rue. Comme tu es le propriétaire, toi seul à créer un compte iCloud et personne d'autre.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Juin 2014)

En général, un texte blindé de fautes n'inspire pas confiance et quand, en plus de ça, on veut débloquer un iPad sans les identifiants, ça n'arrange pas les choses.

@Locke, tu vas le faire fuir ^^


----------

